# Homemade reamers



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas of things to use or what I can do to make some cork reamers? I really don't want to justify spending 50 bucks since I don't use cork very often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cut off sections of old blanks, coat with epoxy, then roll in abrasive material. A lot closer to the taper than the store bought ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I used a broke rod, took all the eyes off, and glued 1" strip of highly abrasive sand paper I got from harbor freight. Probably cost $5 total
Works pretty well. You can Google and find tons of ideas on diy reamers.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I have kits with the reamer blanks and reamer tape if anyone is interested. Four sizes from small to Extra large. Blanks were made specifically for reamers. 20.00 for a set of four plus shipping. All you have to do is glue the grit tape to the blank with contact cement. Send a message if interested.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

round file place inside cork and roll on table back and forth back and forth


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The abrasive material works but you stand a good chance of having the grit come off into your handle and scratching your blank when test fitting.


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

So maybe just use old belt sander strips and glue? Thank y'all for the quick responses, I'll try that with some of the old zebco combos that don't get used! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Motocrossno2 said:


> So maybe just use old belt sander strips and glue? Thank y'all for the quick responses, I'll try that with some of the old zebco combos that don't get used!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spiral glue long ribbon in place, but purposely leave space like the factory made ones. That space helps carry away the removed grip material.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Spiral glue long ribbon in place, but purposely leave space like the factory made ones. That space helps carry away the removed grip material.


X2 I left about a half inch or so between the spiral, it works great, never had a problem.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

If you are going to build rods, you might as well make reamers of several sizes so you will have them on hand. The EVA is more difficult to ream than cork.
Hypalon is the worst. I tape it thoroughly to compress it so the reamer grit cuts it instead of just bouncing around inside.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Reaming Hypalon?*



kneekap said:


> If you are going to build rods, you might as well make reamers of several sizes so you will have them on hand. The EVA is more difficult to ream than cork.
> Hypalon is the worst. I tape it thoroughly to compress it so the reamer grit cuts it instead of just bouncing around inside.


I'm not any kind of expert on hypalon and only used it a few times on some surf rods. I agree and feel the same about Winns grips! But when researching hypalon I found most will not ream it just slide it on after lubing and gluing it up properly. It will stretch a lot!


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I've made quite a few larger offshore rods and things along that line, I usually use hypalon so it will just stretch into place. Eva and cork I have only don't once and a good set of reamers will help a lot! Thanks for all of the advice and will see how it works out making them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

